# Rust Coloured Algae...



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

...has been steadily growing over the past couple of weeks. It's not taken over the tank, as such, just a few leaves here and there and a patch on the rear glass, but I know I need to do something about this real soon. The stuff is a red-brown colour and seems to wipe off fairly easily by hand. Not that that makes me any more secure feeling... Any suggestions? I've introduced a "siesta" period, for an hour, right in middle of the day. I now have a 4.5 on/1 off/4.5 on light cycle. The only fert I have is an LPS bottle of "Plant Food", as well as the obligatory DIY Co2. The tank is 70L and not overstocked at all.

Thoughts?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ghengis,

I had a problem with "rust colored" algae (along with hair and staghorn) about a month after starting my tank. The rust colored algae seemed to form on the tall plants close to my light. Since I had several algae types, I chose to use the Excel treatment outlined here at APC on the following thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-algae-control-specific-problems/3806-flourish-excel-got-rid-all-my.html
It is a long thread, but very informative. The "rust colored" algae, along with most of the other types, have disappeared from my tank. Hope this helps!


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Blue Green Algae (Cyanobacteria) can also be a rusty red color. Dosing with Erythromycin has cleared it up for me.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Erythromycin?? My doctor prescribed that last time I had Glandular Fever! Is this a commercially available, ie. LFS, algae remedy? Or something I need to chase online?

That Excel sounds the goods, though. Have heard much about it. Not too sure, though, if it's available in my area... Maybe I'll take a look online.

Cheers, people!


----------



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

Adding Excel would be the easiest solution. It helped me get rid of my algae, of all kinds and colors.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Sounds like diatoms. Most new tanks get it. Should go away on its own. Ottos love it if you can't wait.


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

Get ottos they will take care of it. Permanantly.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

...well, getting back to this topic; I've just upped the lighting factor on the 70. I now have 48w at 10k. As well as a massive growth rate in my plants over the past week, I've also had a monster outbreak of this algae. Admittedly, I've not even attempted to clean the tank for a week, waiting for my new plants and Excel to arrive, but this might give you an idea of what I'm talking about...

















...and on the Stricta...









Thoughts?


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

it seems to me like you just have brown algae. Could be due to not enough lighting. It is patches, easy to scrub off, is like fine.
I wold suggest you up you Co2 because your diffusor doesn't look like it is flowing out much. Maybe to 2-3 BPS, but you don't have a pressurized system. Hope this kinda helps. Good luck.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Erirku. You're right about the CO2 flow...I'm nearing the end of the first week of the current DIY mix. It usually starts to slow down at about this stage, before I change it next week. I'm trusting the thoughts presented in this Thread about Excel. Hopefully it, and extra plantlife, will be enough to fight the algae off...


----------

